# Agony pain - 6 weeks prgenant



## EmyLou (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 

I am 6.5 weeks pregnant following IVF and due my first scan on Tuesday. I am quite concerned because although I do keep having mild cramps, which I'm told is normal, I have also experienced some more severe pain this morning (and also had one day at the weekend). It happens when I wake up in the morning and turn from my side onto my back. As I stretch my legs out my lower abdomen seems to go into spasm and is agony, it only last about 30 secs but is very severe. Does this sound normal? Slightly concerned that its signs of an eptopic or miscarriage. 

Your help/ reassurance would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

hi Hun

How are you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## EmyLou (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 

The morning pain hasn't happened since but I have developed yet another pain which is worrying me. I had my 7 week scan on Tuesday and 1 heartbeat was seen in the correct place. The 2nd embryo wasn't viasble so we assumed this had not implanted. However I am now really worried that this 2nd embryo is in the wrong place and is eptopic as I have had shoulder tip pain since yesterday and it is not easing with paracetomol. Does this sound possible to you?  I've called the hospital but there are no doctors to speak to toady, great!!  

EmmyLou


----------

